
AWS App Mesh – service mesh networking across ECS, EC2, EKS, Fargate, K8S - drewda
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-app-mesh-application-level-networking-for-cloud-applications/
======
drewda
Can anyone compare this with Istio (the Google backed service mesh)?

FWIW, both Istio and AWS App Mesh use the Envoy proxy.

